# With Very Heavy Hearts...



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Yesterday Tailer got to play with Ollie & Dottie & have a wonderful monthly visit with his Favorite Holistic Vet for acupuncture, cold laser & B-12 treatments. We had a horrendously bumpy 1.75 hour ride home because of all the Frost Heaves...the Boyz pee'ed when we dropped Ollie back at his house and we went home...

Tailer had an evening of vomiting water & intermittent labored breathing...

This morning we made an unexpected trip for an ultrasound to look at his tummy...it showed us he had spleen cancer & that had ruptured, he was bleeding internally...

With Very Heavy Hearts, I must tell you, Tailer Riley Da Golden Nibbler, born 10-3-05 took his last breath at Noon 3-18-14. He is now running free at the Rainbow Bridge with all who have gone before...awaiting our arrival so we can throw his tennis ball for eternity. 

RIP my Sweet Boy...Run with the Wind...


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am without words.

I have known you and Tailer forever it seems. He was like my own.

I am so sorry. I just don't know what else to say. 

So sad here. I am crying with you.

If you need anything!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

gay,
i cannot believe it.... my heart is breaking and i know your hearts are torn apart. please accept my sympathy. I will always remember the times that tailer came over to islesboro and taught moose to swim and to be ball crazy. My prayers are with you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just read this on FB.

I am so sorry. RIP sweet Tailer!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my I cannot believe this, my heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry. RIP sweetheart.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My most sincere sympathy, Gay. You have been the best mom, the greatest advocate, and the most wonderful lover of Tailer. I will not weep softly, as I am sure you will not either. But try and smile at some point at how wonderful you have been to Tailer. I woodin wont yu to be sad, mom. (Sorry, my best effort.)


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

What a beautiful tribute to Tailer. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just heard. I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to say Goodbye. You'll see him again... never forget!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet boy. ♥


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So terribly sorry. I just saw someone post about it on FaceBook. How heartbreaking. Godspeed sweet red boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear Gay my deepest condolences for your loss. My heart is heavy reading your post. One more great, special boy joined to the others to run and play and wait for us to be together again. Hugs.

Run free sweet boy, run like wind!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Tailer da Nibbler Dawg.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about your handsome boy. Please know I'm thinking about you during this very tough time.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so so sorry. Hugs to you. Tears here too. Rest in peace sweet boy. You were so loved.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys and I are shedding a tear tonight along with you upon hearing of our buddies passing. I'm dumping all my stock in tennis ball manufacturers first thing in the morning. I hope your memories of Tailer's happy go lucky spirit help through the tough days ahead.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, my heart is breaking for you. RIP sweet Tailer.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. We lost our logan last july to the same cancer.
He was only seven. We still miss him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP, Tailer.....


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

So very sorry. Praying for God's comfort for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears streaming...as if I have lost one of my own. I know you gave Tailer everything you could give him and then some. 

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Tailer.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. It's never easy, but somehow when it catches you by surprise like that, it's especially hard. What a beautiful boy Tailer is, what a silky coat like a shiny new penny. RIP Tailer.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

The pain is gone, the bridge is crossed, and he is in a better place. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Run free, sweet boy, run free
Find Misty and Duke - they'll take care of you


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! I am so sorry.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't tell you how sorry I am. In tears for you and Tailer. Such a sweet sweet boy; another one now gone.

He is with Our Penny and so many others. My heart is heavy for you and for us all.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Please accept my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Run free sweet Tailer. Play with all of our dogs who wait for us at the bridge...

So sorry for you loss...


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your boy. He went through so much - and he's now at peace.


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Tailer, he was such a beautiful deep red color just like our Tanner, I can just picture the green grass and all our dogs having the time of their lives waiting for the glorious reunion with us! 

I wish you strength for the rough days ahead, missing them is so hard.

Paula


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

No! No! No! 

I am so very sorry...


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear about sweet Tailers passing. I always loved when he popped by to say hello on the Fur Dawg page he created. You were an excellent mom to him thru his many trials.
Rest easy now dear pup. Run free.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my I am just speechless. I don't know what to say. I remember 7 years ago the beginning of dawgie chat with Tailor and getting to know him. He feels like one of mine own. I just wish I could help. I am sending you my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just seeing this, I am so, so sorry. He was such a special boy and you fought so hard for him. I wish I had some better words...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Eiye lub u da nibbaler dawgie. da kasse n meeee willllll sayz da manee manee pwayerz wiff da leaki eyez.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I was so shocked to read this about Tailer. He will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet boy...you will be missed.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy  you must be heartbroken. Run free at the bridge sweet Tailer.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of beautiful Tailer. How tragic to lose him so suddenly. Keeping you in our thoughts at this sad and terrible time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Tailer, such a wonderful boy !!! he will be missed by so many

Rest In Peace Tailer


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry...sweet Tailor. Big hug from Pudden's mama.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am in shock and am so deeply sorry for your loss :''''''''(
Words cannot express how special you both are. There are certain pups that will never be forgotten and Tailer is one of those. Our thoughts and prayers are definitely with you.
Tailer is now forever seizure free. I bet our GRF pups excitedly welcomed him with open arms at the bridge. May you feel his love and comfort wishing you well as we all shall continue to do over time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so very sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## LucyMoosey (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh Gosh I am so so sorry to hear your news. It is heartbreaking. Tailor was a very special boy. I loved reading your regular updates on him. He will be missed by many. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no! I am sad, and also just shocked because it seems like GRF can't exist without such a crucial golden. I dont even no what to say except how sorry I am.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss... He was a special dog here on earth and now he gets to be a special doggie angel at the bridge. He is free of his failing body and running free with all the special dogs who have gone before him..RIP Tailor .. You all are in my thoughts and prayers"


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to read about the loss of your boy Tailer.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a terrible shock. Words seem pretty inadequate. Very sorry to hear about your handsome red Tailer. 

Wishing you comfort and peace...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tailer*

My heart is breaking for you.
God Bless Tailer-my Smooch and Snobear will take care of him!
I put Tailer on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-6.html#post4313850


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear of Trailers passing. This news is just so sad. Big hug from me and wet sloppy kisses from my two kids.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So sorry for you loss. Rest in Peace sweet one. Play at the bridge with all your friends.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Tailor. My heart goes out to you during this trying time.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

So sad for you ...big hugs


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I just heard, I am so sorry. So very, very sorry. Reading through all these posts and seeing the broken hearts of a lot of people who have been on this forum a long time and also not that long. I hope you realize how many hearts you and Tailer have touched. It is so hard. 

Not an hour ago my 7 year old was putting her shoes on to head out the door for school and of course our one year old girl, Ellie was pestering her. My daughter gave Ellie a big hug and (our of the blue) looked up at me "Mom, I wish dogs didn't have to die." Oh Honey, me too. As we all know here, it is really their only fault - they die too soon. Sending you hugs and prayers for peace.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have just seen this sad, sad news. Nothing can be said that hasn't been said before. I hope you can feel my hugs on what must be a very difficult morning.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Never enough time.....


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

My heart breaks 4 you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed Tailer :--hmpf:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I will miss him so much. So much.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so sorry. There really aren't any other words, you will always be his advocate and champion.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Tailer. 

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Tailer. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tailer was one of the founding members of Fur Dawgs, from the time before time, so long ago. The only one that remains from that original group is Vic's Buddy. 

If you go to the Fur Dawgs thread, you will see Tailer posted the opening message. This was after our original thread was closed due to conflict when GRF first formed. Some members (no longer members) called us stupid. Goodness triumphed. 

Here's to Tailer, we loved him so :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So very sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. Run free and play hard sweet Tailer. My thoughts are with you and yours at this very difficult time.

Pete & Woody


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Tailer - I'm sure there are many tennis balls at the bridge and your boy will be busy making many new friends.

HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY
TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.
I PULSATE THROUGH YOUR VERY SOUL,
AND IN MY PAWS YOUR HEART I HOLD.
THE DAY WILL COME WHEN YOU'LL FLY TOO,
I'LL BE HERE THEN TO WELCOME YOU.
UNTIL THE TIME WE MEET AGAIN,
I WON'T JOURNEY FAR MY FRIEND
FOR IN YOUR LOVE, I LIVE SO FREE
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW GUIDING ME. (ANON)

Run free and sleep softly Tailer


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww - I'm so very sorry to hear this - knowing all too well how you are feeling. RIP dear Tailer.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Because ONE chuckit was never enough!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rest in peace Tailer Riley Da Golden Nibbler and give em run for the money at the bridge friend. Tuff and I will miss you for now, see you later. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Tailer was one of the founding members of Fur Dawgs, from the time before time, so long ago. The only one that remains from that original group is Vic's Buddy.
> 
> If you go to the Fur Dawgs thread, you will see Tailer posted the opening message. This was after our original thread was closed due to conflict when GRF first formed. Some members (no longer members) called us stupid. Goodness triumphed.
> 
> Here's to Tailer, we loved him so :heartbeat


Yes...well said Jo. Peas n lobe pweebailz!

It seems like yesterday yet so long ago. I can't believe Buddy is the only surviving member of that original crew. I think I met Gaye and Tailer right around the time that Barb was losing Tess. Can you believe that was about 10 years ago? I believe Buddy was only 2 at the time. Wow!

I have so many memories of that time. Doreen....ah, Doreen. I must email her right now. 

I just love you all so much. This is really hard. My Buddy is almost 12 now. 
I miss my fur friends.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

da Buddy izz twelb eerz owd?

buttur heee sdill da baybee bwane!


Oh, dear, this hurts so much


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, he will be 12 this July.

Gosh, where did the time go? 

da buddy da gway beerd bout dis.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Peas end lub! A good motto.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I can't express my heartache any more than everyone already has. I am devastated and so very very sorry. You are one great mommy and u no da lub obda dawgees. Jake and I will keep an eye out for feathers. I am sure Taylor will drop lots of them for you to find. May you find peace and the strength to put just a few more stitches on your heart as you heal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If you have never peeked at doggy chat then you are the one who did not fall in love with Tailer and I am sure everyone did. Tailer's avatar picture is *"trade mark"* of doggie chat. 
Lobe u Tailer doggee, lobe u manee, manee. 
Hugs to your mom, she is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. These guys just steal a piece of our hearts, but our lives are better for sharing it with them.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet Tailer.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Godspeed, sweet Tailer.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Words just doesn't seem good enough, Tailer is very much loved. Sending you thoughts and prayers through this hard time.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of dear Tailer, so sorry


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your sweet boy, Tailor. We lost our Thunder 3-4-14. He would have been age 10 on 3-20-14.

We lost our Chester at age 9 and Charlie at age 8. Sure wish these wonderful dogs lived longer. All three had hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I just read this thread. I'm sorry for the loss of your sweet Tailer.


----------



## JDGoldens (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't been online in quite some time and was heartbroken to hear about Tailer. I have been following your posts on him since my dog Piper was diagnosed with epilepsy 2 years ago. I am so sorry and am crying as I write this. I myself have had a tough go of it over the past 5 months as my dog Brynn was diagnosed with anal sac cancer and she has been having chemo with the hope of delaying regrowth of the tumor. RIP beautiful Tailer. He is gone from your house but will always be in your heart. No one can take that from you. Best wishes and hugs from us.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your love of Tailer...he will always be missed, but yes, he will always be in my heart...


----------

